# a 55 Chevy Only thread....Post them pics!



## bobhch

Well I love 55 Chevy's and just got a bunch from Tom Stumpf. What a great guy to deal with. Talked to him on the phone yesterday and was just a pleasure. Thanks for everything Tom.

Just figured that this would be a great time to get people to post there 55 Chevy Pics all in one spot. Figured everyone is gonna do some different wheel combos on them and would just be great to see all the ideas every one has for these bodies.

Not just Dash 55s...post original AFX 55s, MM 55s (Chris is doing a MM 55 contest that ends the last day of October), Auto World 55s, 1/1 Real 55 gas pumpin rides, Die cast 55s any 55 slot car...post up now HT people. I don't car what scale it is...if it is a 55 body then come on down!

Here is a little trick that I was passed down to me about the convertible Dash 55 boots. Sand them down...down...down and then put them back on. They are way to tall and don't look real.

As I was doing my first sand job on my Dash 55 (By the way Dash I love what you did here!!  ) I noticed on the black and green and black and pink Convertibles that the black paint didn't go far enough. Simple fix with a sharpie marker while you got the boot off. See pics.....The other 5 two tones with white instead of black don't have this paint issue so, you only need to fix 2 cars in this manner. Whew! lol

So I have been wanting to run one of these Dash 55s for a while now! Well it happened about 1/2 an hour ago. Got this red and white one upside down off a 9" corner coming off a short straight. Yeah baby! Riddin' it hard I was. Have a Non-Magnatraction chassis under it with some tall silicones that gave this a nice controlled fishtail around the turns. :woohoo: 

O.K. now post up some 55 pics...even if they have been scattered around the boards previously.























































Bob...zilla


----------



## Tazman6069

who done this?


----------



## Tazman6069

AFX 55 Flames


----------



## roadrner

Tazman6069 said:


> who done this?


That's one wicked lookin' '55! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dragula

*Customs by DRAGjet*

:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*More, ,more, more..................*

Tazman, Was hoping that some one would put up the flamed AFX 55 originals. Nice!

Dragula, Love those headers stuffed in there. That Blue one with the chassis molded in the same color has been my favorite for a long time....Sweet!  Don't let this go to your head Chris but, dang you got talent man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Great start and will post a few more of mine after getting back from my daughters Gymnastics class tonight.










Hope that this whole thread just pops with pics of 55s as they are just pure eye candy.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dragula

*Hey Bob!*

Pound for pound,I think im one of the best casters out there,and the only one to actually produce my own killer running magnatraction chassis that was written up with a rave review by HO World!Enjoy!
DRAGjet :wave:


----------



## Slot Dawg

*55*

Tried to upload a couple pics and I hope this works.


----------



## micyou03

I don't have this one anymore, but here's pics anyway.


----------



## bobhch

*55 pounds please.....*



Dragula said:


> Pound for pound,I think im one of the best casters out there,and the only one to actually produce my own killer running magnatraction chassis that was written up with a rave review by HO World!Enjoy!
> DRAGjet :wave:


Looking good so far everyone! 

Chris, I will take 55 pounds please. lol Primo molder yah are Dude. :dude: 

This is my Auto World red chromed 55 after being de-chromed via pine sol. The other painted AW cars just leave paint stains in the white...oh dang! Don't bother trying to strip JLs (unless for painting purposes) cause they used some foggy cleary plastic instead of white.


----------



## Dragula

*more*

:thumbsup: This one is on upay rght now.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula

Love this 55 thread Bob!Lets keep 'em coming!
DRAGjet


----------



## skrcustoms

Candy Purple, pearl white with ghost flames on the front.


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


>


Bob,
I'm going to have to get one of these to do the same thing to. Can't wait to see this one detailed. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Crimnick




----------



## bobhch

*I am a copy cat....*

roadrner,

If you like the white then don't forget about the Tomy White 57 Nomad. I had to use ELO to remove the blue and orange tampos. Just make sure you rinse in soap between scrubs as that little side wing piece is fragile and ELO is caustic. Just don't try and do it all at once.....



Crimnick said:


>


Hey Crimnick,

I can do that in orange. he,he,he 

Everyone else is gonna have to paint their gaurd rail.












Bob...zilla


----------



## Crimnick

Heh heh


----------



## jph49

It's not much, but it is a '55.

Patrick


----------



## roadrner

jph49 said:


> It's not much, but it is a '55.
> 
> Patrick


 
jph,
Looks pretty good to me, love those dirt track stockers! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Here is mine!


----------



## bobhch

T-Jet Racer said:


> Here is mine!


That is a cool Metallic red MM 55 T-Jet...getting some ideas from that pic. Looks great!  

Hey Patrick,

This is a 54 not a 55 LOL. Love the dirt racer look. I gotta make one up like that some time for sure.










Keep em' coming! :woohoo: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## jph49

bobhch said:


> This is a 54 not a 55 LOL. Love the dirt racer look. I gotta make one up like that some time for sure.
> 
> Bob...zilla


I think that's how old I was when I built it!  no way to figure how numbers get chosen, eh?

Thanks for the compliments.

Patrick


----------



## mrwillysgasser

You know I dont have one 55 chevy in my collection .wow I guess i should pick up a couple.


----------



## jack0fall

*Here are my FAV 55's*

I have a couple but here are my favorites...































Enjoy...

Jeff


----------



## Dragula

I would like to talk about Bob for a second,what a great guy and HO supporter.He has bought many cars and parts from me,and had lots of late night chats,thanks again Bob!
DRAGjet


----------



## win43

Here's one.


----------



## Dragula

Another I custom crafted. :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

here's my dash... with some nice moon hubs. More to come!


----------



## micyou03

What did you use for the moons?


----------



## videojimmy

I got them off ebay from a guy called HO Reproductions. He makes great stuff


----------



## tomhocars

Now you're talking about my favorite car. Tom Stumpf


----------



## videojimmy

nice collection Tom!


----------



## Bill Hall

All very pretty Tom....Whether it's stock or tubbed, I do love the shrouded rears best.

Edit/Note: RE- Jimmy's moons; Steve Boyd at Ho reproductions is one of those guys who has always gone the extra mile for me. His products are the real McCoy=injection molded styrene. The plating has always been excellent.


----------



## roadrner

tomhocars said:


> Now you're talking about my favorite car. Tom Stumpf


 
Tom, 
Great lookers! Just wanted to know what wheels you're using on the Tarheel/Petty blue one that has them tubbed? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tomhocars

I just love 55's


----------



## videojimmy

ok Tom... now you're just showin off!

hehehehehe


----------



## tomhocars

I also have big slots and 1:1 55'5


----------



## tomhocars

Slot dawg,Where did you get the rims.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Custom 55's*

Here's some of my favorite 55's. 2 customs with 2 tone paint that I built. The 2 flamed 55's have always been favorites. These 2 have chrome wheels that add to the touch. Hope you enjoy them, I know I do!!!!!! Thanks, Randy
P.S. Keep em coming!!!


----------



## videojimmy

Nice cars Randy. On the red and black one, did you foil that puppy? It's the best foil job I ever saw.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You got a good eye!!! That is foil. Glad you liked em!!!


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You got a good eye!!! That is foil. Glad you liked em!!!


Can't beat foil on a HO body. Looks like real trim! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tomhocars

RR.I think I got them off a JL diecast.Tom


----------



## roadrner

tomhocars said:


> RR.I think I got them off a JL diecast.Tom


Tom,
Thanks. WIll have to check out some dc wheels I picked up in an auction. Look sharp! rr


----------



## bobhch

WOW! ......just WOW!

Thanks Dragula for the kind words. *blushes* Ah shucks Thanks for helping me get my MM 55s Chris & lots of other stuff for more than fair prices.

Tom S. glad you found this thread. After getting my Dash 55s from you I was inspired and now am just astonished at all the cool looking 55s everyone has posted here.

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY

tomhocars said:


> I just love 55's


oh man what a nice collections of 55 chevy!!! i am not even a chevy guy but they are sweet!! i like that turquise with white body sitting on tyco chassis but tires are in... how do you do that?? i have been working on my JL dodge charger body to do that but no luck..

Wes


----------



## RiderZ

*Dash-55's*

Great looking bunch of cars-guys! I just received some Dash 55's.They look pretty good quality but i'm not real impressed with them.Dont get me wrong its nice to see a guy step up to the HO plate and create some classic car bodies.My problem with them is they dont fit the Tomy SG+ chassis that i had intended on mounting them on.They also dont fit my AW Xtractions either.The pickup shoes interfere with the front bumper on the SG+ chassis.Also the front tires rub on the fenders on the AW chassis.I'll cut & grind till i get them to fit properly but "I" should'nt have to do that!


----------



## bobhch

RiderZ said:


> Great looking bunch of cars-guys! I just received some Dash 55's.They look pretty good quality but i'm not real impressed with them.Dont get me wrong its nice to see a guy step up to the HO plate and create some classic car bodies.My problem with them is they dont fit the Tomy SG+ chassis that i had intended on mounting them on.They also dont fit my AW Xtractions either.The pickup shoes interfere with the front bumper on the SG+ chassis.Also the front tires rub on the fenders on the AW chassis.I'll cut & grind till i get them to fit properly but "I" should'nt have to do that!


Running with a Tomy Chassis eh....Mad Max 55 Chevy driver is near...take you to him I will....

Have not put a TOMY under one of mine yet. Thanks for the heads up. Will wait for a night that allows time for hacking away.

Would much rather run these with a Tomy Chassis than a original AFX. Heck I bought a bunch of these so, time to start beating them up.

Bob...zilla


----------



## zanza

So here's my little contribution to this nice thread: three Dash, one AFX and a Mattel Nomad











Both convertibles have their boot sanded





























Not a perfect example, but it's the only genuine AFX I have and I like it











it's a 55 at least even if it's a Nomad


----------



## RiderZ

*55's*

Got the 55's mounted.Had to do a little Dremel work to the front end area to clear the pick-up shoes on the SG+ chassis.


----------



## bobhch

*How many 55 slot car bodies are out there??? The world may never know.*



RiderZ said:


> Got the 55's mounted.Had to do a little Dremel work to the front end area to clear the pick-up shoes on the SG+ chassis.


A one, a two, a three...Crunch.......How many 55s does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie roll tootsie pop?

Nice work RiderZ...those look fast! Zoooooooooooom baby! :woohoo: 

Zanza,

That red and white one is my favorite of the bunch. Those rims are a natural choice for it. Hot Rods have Slots!  

All the Dash 55s look great but, Red is my favorite colors. Bright Yellow and White would be my 2nd choice for this 55 Dash body.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## hojoe

Here are a couple of 55's from my collection. The yellow one is just a MM 55, and I know some people don't like stuff sticking out of the hood, but I do. The green one is a beatiful 55 from Dragjet. I think the white boots just make it stand out.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241

*Nice hojoe...*

Very sparklie.... nd :thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot

This 55 only had a chance as a custom so I hogged it out to fit the dubs. Thanks for the post as I have always put the 55 high on my list of loved cars both real and HO scale.


----------



## cagee

Very nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

*55's*

Some finished,some works in progress


----------



## sethndaddy

WOW, Tom that white flamed 55 nomad is one of the nicest cars I EVER saw. Who painted it?


----------



## roadrner

Tom,

Can't wait to see how you set up the hood mounting on those two 55s. 

 rr


----------



## ronppp

In 2006 iv'e bought two 55' Chevy's. They are from Bruce . The Quality is fantastic. He did the best job and i like these cars more than the Autoworld 55'.
I've paint the Hood and Grill in black.No front or rearbumper. Detailing the lights.The chassis are Tomy Turbo without magnet (for drifts).
Not a great customjob but i like it.


Greatings from Hamburg

Ron


----------



## RiderZ

*55's*

Nice cars Ronppp-now lets see some pics of your track layout!!!!!!!


----------



## tomhocars

Ronpp,Glad you liked B


----------



## tomhocars

Ronpp,Glad to see you liked Bruce's 55 .I was the one who started him doing the 55.I was tired of paying $30 or$40 for bodies a few years ago.Most of them had broken tabs We made them with bigger mounting tabs and with scoops and without scoops.If these are the style you like,let me know.I have about 100 left.Different colors also.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## cagee

RiderZ said:


> Nice cars Ronppp-now lets see some pics of your track layout!!!!!!!


I second that.


----------



## bobhch

hojoe said:


> Here are a couple of 55's from my collection. The yellow one is just a MM 55, and I know some people don't like stuff sticking out of the hood, but I do. The green one is a beatiful 55 from Dragjet. I think the white boots just make it stand out.
> hojoe


Hey that is cool to have an engine stuck there. If you cut a hole in the hood and suspended the engine...well that would be just way cool (I have plans for a MM 55 like that) Nice Job on that yellow mm 55...I love it!  

Chris makes cool stuff....those sparkles are great! 2 great 55s.

Yeah ronppp................. show us your track please!

Everyone keep them 55 pics coming! :woohoo: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## ronppp

tomhocars said:


> Ronpp,Glad to see you liked Bruce's 55 .I was the one who started him doing the 55.I was tired of paying $30 or$40 for bodies a few years ago.Most of them had broken tabs We made them with bigger mounting tabs and with scoops and without scoops.If these are the style you like,let me know.I have about 100 left.Different colors also.Thanks Tom Stumpf


Double Respect!!! The Bodys fits the chassis very fine and the Details are great. I've great respect in these perfection.

Yes i'm very interested in 5 or 6 Bodys. You have PayPal? The Price&Shipping?

Greatings
Ron


----------



## ronppp

Thank you RiderZ,

i make some Photos and show it.But its only a "under the bed 1,8 to 0,8m Layout".

Greatings Ron


----------



## Slot Dawg

tomhocars said:


> Slot dawg,Where did you get the rims.Thanks Tom Stumpf


Got them a long time ago from Slot Car Devices I think. Harder to get these days. I intended to look into getting some machined by an associate of mine but I think I need to get like 500 sets to keep the costs down. BTW, if there is a LOT of interest I would check into it.
Dawg


----------



## tomhocars

Thanks Slot Dawg.I;m always looking for something different


----------



## bobhch

*I've been piped....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*

Well it is time for some more Pictures in this thread. I thought this TYCO Blue Chrome Nomad was a 57 JL pullback in the Auction I won it from. The car was so tiny in the pic. and discription was vague...I laughed but, still need a 57 chrome blue one some day.

The 55 car is an AW that has been PIPED (project in Progress) by Stupid Squirrels from the JL die cast forum...thanks for piping me out squirrel!










































Bob...zilla


----------



## Harmie

*will someone please explain "foiling" to a newbie?*

Randy at Hilltop Raceway posted a pic of an AWESOME looking custom 55 black and burgundy w/ a hoodscoop.Comments are made as to its being "foiled". I have heard of this and also of "tape" (?) being used to get a chrome look on an HO body.Will someone please explain (in however little, or much, detail) to a newbie that has never painted or modifed anything (other than a couple of Revell 1/24 scales) what "foiling" is and how i can do it? Thanks Christopher (Harmie)  :woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Chrome Foil*

Thanks for the comment on the AFX 55 Chris!!! I sent you an email about the foil that should help out. Here's an AFX Blazer with foiled headers. You can use for lots of stuff. I know everyone has different ideas, so choose whichever works for you. Good Luck and welcome to HO racing!!! Randy


----------



## tomhocars

Bob, I love that bondoed and primered 55.It looks great.

Tom Stumpf


----------



## tomhocars

ronppp,email me at [email protected] and I'LL let you know what bruce Gavins car I have. Thanks Tom


----------



## bobhch

*Chrome Colors via Alclad paints....*

These were Dash Chrome bodies that I sprayed earlier tonight with some Alclad Transparent Yellow (looks gold now) and Transparent Blue. Alclad is a little bit more Expensive hobby paint and not kept in stock any more at my local Hobby Store....oh dang! Will just have to look for it on-line.

Tom (tomhocars) do you have any Chrome 55s for sale? PM me and let me know please!










Going to do up a Green one with Yellow over it. Green looks drab alone and Yellow makes it POP! I know this because it started getting cold and had one done up but, it started going bad....just put some Acetone in my brush and sprayed away the green and yellow...didn't hurt the chrome at all.

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Bob !! 

I Like That Blue One!!!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

nice work Bob!


----------



## neophytte

bobhch said:


> Bob...zilla


They are beautiful - nice job there!! 

Richard


----------



## bobhch

Thanks guys. Will put these together soon and post the pictures here.

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Great lookers, Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

bobhch said:


> These were Dash Chrome bodies that I sprayed earlier tonight with some Alclad Transparent Yellow (looks gold now) and Transparent Blue. Alclad is a little bit more Expensive hobby paint and not kept in stock any more at my local Hobby Store....oh dang! Will just have to look for it on-line.
> 
> Tom (tomhocars) do you have any Chrome 55s for sale? PM me and let me know please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to do up a Green one with Yellow over it. Green looks drab alone and Yellow makes it POP! I know this because it started getting cold and had one done up but, it started going bad....just put some Acetone in my brush and sprayed away the green and yellow...didn't hurt the chrome at all.
> 
> Bob...zilla


 Bob,They look greatYes I have chrome cars.i'll be away till saturday.I can check mail but can't ship. [email protected]


----------



## sethndaddy

Star Wars and a red/grey speckled


----------



## JordanZ870

Ed, you managed to roll 3 of my favorite things all into ONE slot car!
How cool is that! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

I love the Jawas.
now I have to do the Sandpeople car


----------



## bobhch

O.K. now it is time to put some drivers in a 55...Ed thanks for reminding me that the 55 comes topless now...have a few....soon baby soon.

Nice ones Ed....pink & purty and Star Wars...sweet!

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

joez870 said:


> Ed, you managed to roll 3 of my favorite things all into ONE slot car!
> How cool is that! :thumbsup:


Star Wars, slot cars, and the color pink.........I knew you would love it Joe.


----------



## CJ53

Heres' a new one. 

Chris


----------



## tomhocars

Nice.I like the 57 "camino also.Tom Stumpf


----------



## JordanZ870

SWEET, CJ!
Nice and straight!
I am guessing it has the original front end and not a lick of Bondo to be found! 

My computer shows me a metalic burnt orange for color. It is very pretty and suits the build. Great choice, man! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

CJ,
Great looking set. Love that color on the 55. Clean! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## CJ53

Joe
Duplicolor metallic orange. Bare metal foil for the chrome on the sides and grille. Then Clear coated . 
Chris


----------



## Bill Hall

Very pretty CJ.

How about another shot of that "Ansened 'Camino"?


----------



## CJ53

Bill,
I'll do that, but I will add it to "on the bench" this is a 55 thread, I used the 57 to block the poster in the back of the shop...LOL
Chris


----------



## Bill Hall

*Har! OK CJ.*

Wrenches and Wenches! The hallmark of any good garage.


----------



## mfinger1

*MM '55 Belair Hardtop Candy Green*

Hey guys, figure I'd chime in. Here is a little something I did a few yrs back.
MM '55 Chevy Candy Green modified w/door post removed to make hardtop, radius rear wells.
Chassis is a Tuff One built way back, w/Super II magnets, AJ's wide silicones, & AJs fronts.
Also have a stock pea green MM sedan for posterity, or when I rebuild a town layout. Think I'll nix the trains this time. :wave: 

Happy Holidays :hat:


----------



## bobhch

mfinger1 said:


> Hey guys, figure I'd chime in. Here is a little something I did a few yrs back.
> MM '55 Chevy Candy Green modified w/door post removed to make hardtop, radius rear wells.
> Chassis is a Tuff One built way back, w/Super II magnets, AJ's wide silicones, & AJs fronts.
> Also have a stock pea green MM sedan for posterity, or when I rebuild a town layout. Think I'll nix the trains this time. :wave:
> 
> Happy Holidays :hat:


Now that is one smooth Lookin' 55 :thumbsup: Always look at those front AJs style rims but, gonna have to break down one day and get a few. Somebody sells simular ones on the bay but, they don't except PayPal and that always means I need to look in my wallet...Yep. Empty again. lol 

Took the kids out for food and Ice Cream earlier tonight at Runza (Bread dough baked around Meat and Cabage with Cheese)Mmmmmmm. Always have money to treat the kids ("me too" lol) now and then. Ginger was out dropping her Sister and our Nephews off some place an hour away then came back...sucks to be her.  Sorry Sweet Heart...  

I need to make another 55 some day just to give me a reason to come back to this thread and check it out again and again and again.

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Goes without saying...*



bobhch said:


> Took the kids out for food and Ice Cream earlier tonight at Runza (Bread dough baked around *Meat and Cabage with Cheese Mmmmmmm.)*


windows OPEN on the way home!... _*"aw c'mon Dad...Not Again?"*_

:lol: nuther


----------



## videojimmy

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/dash55blueflame2.jpg

here's one... a Dash with Vincent rims


----------



## tomhocars

Just put the chrome on and put it on a Tyco 440x2 chasis a few minutes ago. Tom Stumpf


----------



## CJ53

Tom... 
Sweeet!.. nice flame job.. 
Chris


----------



## Dragula

*My little truck*

 Tmead427 kit I built.


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow! 
That's a nifty 'lil truck. Looks like a prime candidate for mayhem and mischief.


----------



## micyou03

I'm really diggin' that truck.


----------



## tomhocars

Chris,Love that truck,Tom


----------



## bobhch

tomhocars said:


> Chris,Love that truck,Tom


Tom, love that 55, Chris, love that truck also, Bob


----------



## Dragula

my little clean machine.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Cool 55*

This is one of the coolest 55's I've seen. It belongs to a good friend of mine. He bought it a few years back at a St. Louis slotcar show. Remove the hood and there is an engine compartment with engine, battery, radiator, fender wells, firewall, etc. Any of you customizers have an idea as to what diecast might have been used for this??? I wish I had bought it, but Ted let's me enjoy looking at it!!! It would probaly take 2 55's to build one by the time you cut and trimmed the hood. Any thoughts??? Thanks, Randy


----------



## bobhch

Randy,

That is a nice and detailed looking black 55.

With all that engine detail you better check to see if their is an ignition switch inside....if so turn the key man. Vrooooooooooom, vroooooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

NICE!

Thats a tidy little package. 

No clue to the origins of the detail bitties though...sorry.


----------



## slotrod

Wow that black 55 is just plan wicked. That is awesome love the detail.


----------



## weirdjack




----------



## Dragula

Clean and simple.


----------



## Bill Hall

I really like the slime green flames Drag! 

One of my favorite colors.


----------



## bobhch

Black seems to be the color for 55 Chevys this week....All of them are very cool builds!


----------



## gear buster

*Love the 55*

They are some cool 55 chebies there fellows. You all done some super work in customizing the ultimate chevy of all times. To many to look at..Thanks now Im going to dream 55 for some time now.lol :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## Dragula

Cool customs on a timeless car,nice.
DRAGjet


----------



## HadaSlot

The first one in original AF/X orange was slammed with JL hubs glued to Tjet wheels on shortened axles. The Black on is from BNBGOODIES via the bay. I am glad I held on to the original chrome bumbers from more than one car. The black car may just go Fairground Special on a flat oval soon.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*De-Chromed*

These 55's are just toooo much!!! Keep sending the pictures!!! Here's a de-chromed 55 I'm working on. I sanded the Bel-Air chrome off for a different look. AfX chassis, narrowed rims, trying to get the rear end down. Dragging headers had to go!!! Will probably end up at the body shop for paint. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## bobhch

Orange you done with this yet Hilltop? Nice one Hilltop...well it will be or is by now? 

Hey I know about scattered builds myself...start one...then another and another and .......they all get done sooner or later. I have several slots that are in the circle of "need to do more work to finish". I'm dizzy my head is spinning...

Guess I better build a 55 soon (in progress as we speak) to keep this thread alive.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*55*

I'm not as fast as "Overhaulin" B..Z !!! The boys at the shop are working hard, it's just too much going on!!! Speciality automotive sent over a motor I got to drop in. I'll try and get an update for you. RM
P.S. I'm with you, "Keep this 55 thread alive!!!"


----------



## JordanZ870

Yeah....I like all these 55s too, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*AFX 55 Trailer Queen*

I'd like to thank all the boys back at the shop for putting the rush on this bad boy. 55 Chevy has been lowered, rides on an AFX chassis with narrowed AW rims. The side Bel-Air chrome has been removed and black window tint added. Thanks to Testors for the cherry red/black combo. A special thanks to Specialty Automotive for dropping in the big block 454. Hope to catch you at the car shows!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

that's one bad a$$ looking set!!

Wes


----------



## tomhocars

Randy That is excellent. Tom


----------



## bobhch

Far Freakin" Out! Red and Black on both....................Way To Cool and Grovy! Those are some Fine lookers there man.

Bob...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

Beautiful work!

The whole combo is great. I even like the trailer... where did you get it?


----------



## coach61

Now that I even liked and I am not a huge 55 fan, but thats just too sweet....


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I appreciate the comments guys!!! I'm just a southern guy trying to hang with the big boys!!! VJ, I got the trailer from Racing Legends a few years ago. That's also where I got the Austin's and Henry J's. Click on kits resin,
( http://racleg.free.fr/ ). The trailers are out of production according to the site. Some of the other kits are still available. It's back to the shop... Thanks Again !!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*CJ53's Orange 55*

CJ, You mentioned painting your 55 with orange Duplicolor paint, then clearing. Did you use Duplicolor clear and how long did you wait b4 clearing??? And yes, I do like that metallic orange 55 with the cowl style hood!!! That hood looks good, I'm going to Speed Shop and order one of them. RM


----------



## CJ53

Randy, I give the duplicolor enough time to cure out.. it's fast and clear coated it with Enamel Clear. This time it was Rust O leum clear, because it is what I have right now available.. I try to use up my stock before I go out and buy something new.. Many here use Future Floor Wax, Durable, self leveling, shine is great! 
The cowl Hood scoop come from a hotwheels..Deora, the short stubby version, I don't remember the series name. My first choice was a Tear drop scoop, like a Thunderbolt Fairlane, couldn't locate one.. and carving is not good option for me, too much blood involved. Had the hood scoop not been discovered after the paint was already done on the body,, I would have bondo'd it in as well for a smoother looking install. 
Chris


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks CJ. That's the hard part for me...WAITING!!! I need to learn, to leave something I've painted, alone for about a week...maybe a 7 day timed vault. Thanks again...RM


----------



## Dragula

This was a gift from Tom Stumpf,that guy is too good to me.Thaks Tom!
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53

WAIT?.. hmm something I just heard here at the house.. as I was pulling off some stencils....... did I listen?? NO! another paint job in the dip for a redo... :freak:


----------



## micyou03

HTR,

That orange and black is really great!!! The right word reall is "bad", I'm just trying not to use other's words.


----------



## videojimmy

I'm lovin the stars and stripes '55... I have one too, but I swaped out the clear glass with blue glass from another car. looks even better. pics next week.... i have dial up at home and it takes forever to upload from here.


----------



## WesJY

Dragula said:


> This was a gift from Tom Stumpf,that guy is too good to me.Thaks Tom!
> DRAGjet


i bought one from tom and its a really nice looking body !! wish they would do 69 dodge charger on that !!!!!!!

Thanks tom

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Back at the Shop*

The STP boys ( Specialty Tuned Performance) are working hard on another 55 build. Right now there checking the disc brakes, while waiting for the paint to get rubbed out, just trying on some new shoes. Still got to add some glass, chrome, bumpers, etc... Stayed tuned!!! RM 
P.S. Need some help on this thread guys, keep it going, show them 55's!!!


----------



## Dragula

One of the 55 kits Dan gave me.
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870

Looking good, Chris! How about a 3/4 view?...with a chassis?


----------



## JordanZ870

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The STP boys ( Specialty Tuned Performance) are working hard on another 55 build. Right now there checking the disc brakes, while waiting for the paint to get rubbed out, just trying on some new shoes. Still got to add some glass, chrome, bumpers, etc... Stayed tuned!!! RM
> P.S. Need some help on this thread guys, keep it going, show them 55's!!!


 What, HT...no vented rotors? tell yer guys to stop using cheap parts!
Looks perfect otherwise! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

Check it now Joe.
DRAGjet


----------



## lenny

Dragula said:


> One of the 55 kits Dan gave me.
> DRAGjet


Not bad for a 'post rollover' 55!!!


----------



## Dragula

Ha Ha!
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870

Dragula said:


> Check it now Joe.
> DRAGjet


Oh Yeah! That's one for the wall! SWEET!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

Dan,thinks again for the kits,very cool!
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53

looks sharp!! AS usual.!! LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks as good as always Drag!!! Flame city!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Dragula said:


> One of the 55 kits Dan gave me.
> DRAGjet


Stop it Chris....man you are making me to want to build another 55 while I am thinking of a key truck...oh dang...nice RED 55 with gold flames...

I need a day off....My boss sucks!

Heck I may just call in sick...just like this 55 and Hilltops also....you guys made me do it...har

Bob...zilla


----------



## tomhocars

I have to help keep my favorite post going for Bob Zilla,Randy at Hilltop"man I love that track" Raceway and Chris at Dragjet. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice collection there Tom S.!!! I really like the blue/white combo parked in "my" garage!!! I believe you said it was running a Tyco chassis. Can you tell how it's mounted??? I like them ground huggers....RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*Good one Dan! Nice job Drag!*



lenny said:


> Not bad for a 'post rollover' 55!!!


Dan: snicker...thats why we like ya ...you can take a straight left jab, without packin' yer marbles. Once upon a time we told the emporer he had no clothes...he went running wee wee wee all the way home and hasnt been seen since. No rubber stamps here! 

We appreciate the fact that you listen to us ... for better or worse! ...it's what seperates you from the poser's and wannbees. Thanx for hangin' with us! 

Chris: Per usual, another great job from the school of less is more! Always a kick when ya post another car.

Tom: Enjoying the "show off" of yer toys...cant let Randy (HT) have all the fun!


----------



## Dragula

Dan's rolling with the flow,a right jab every now and then but I can take it..
DRAGjet


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,The chassis is the narrow 440X-2.The mounts are from a junk body.I got you a partial pit kit.I emailed you about it.It's missing some parts.Let me know.Tom


----------



## Dragula

*Street gasser 55*

Nose up..fenderwell headers..rollcage..arched wheelwells...sweeeet!
I just made this car a few minutes ago,hope yu guys likee!
DRAGjet:thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

That is a cool gasser!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, Yea, Yea, Heck Yea I like it!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## tomhocars

Chris,Excellent.I love the headers. Tom


----------



## Dragula

Candy green and candy tangerine,this is one of the kits Dan sent me.
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870

Dragula said:


> Candy green and candy tangerine,this is one of the kits Dan sent me.
> DRAGjet



BITCHIN"!....(uurrmmm...we can say "bitchin' " on HT, right?)

Err, anyhow, Chris....Looks GREAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joez, I don't think your allowed to say "Bitchin" on Hobby Talk. You need to save that for Chat nite. Nice 55 Drag, GR8 color combination. Also, where do the chrome headers on the orange 55 come from if I may ask??? Thanks...RM


----------



## CJ53

Joe.. the green was is screaming to come to your house.. !!! :wave:
Nice job DRAG..


----------



## Dragula

A JL t-bucket.
DRAGjet


----------



## Bob Case

*my fav.*

nice! Rod Shop 55 and Grumpy 55


----------



## bobhch

Bob Case said:


> nice! Rod Shop 55 and Grumpy 55


Welcome to HT Bob and nice 55s man....nice indeed! 

Dragula,

That green with those orange flames is one of your best yet.....I mean it man you just blew me away with those flames on that green 55!


























This 55 looks way better than the pic shows. The pearl white makes the red and blue just shine like crazy!



















Tom Stumph just sent this package to me and came in the mail today. 6 pups and a RWB 55 that got lots of track time tonight. Here are pics of 3 of the pups (other 3 are Mooneyes) and my new RWB 55 with hand painted chrome trim, running on an AFX Non - Magnatraction chassis that kicks out in the curves and then pulls itself back into shape on exit...Fun to drive and watch! Thanks Tom, Thanks Drag and Thanks Bob Case (That Badman in your photos ROCKS! & that Overkill 55...woah!). 

This thread is like Christmas....or like going to Disneyland....

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dragula

Joe,I will be getting to your cars shortly,as soon as I tie up some loose ends.
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870

Dragula said:


> Joe,I will be getting to your cars shortly,as soon as I tie up some loose ends.
> DRAGjet


:woohoo::thumbsup: Thank you!


----------



## Dragula

Joe...wait til you see the tangerines little brother...
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula

Joe..baby brother..baby brother...Joe!
<sorry for the grainy pic>
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870

Dragula said:


> Joe..baby brother..baby brother...Joe!
> <sorry for the grainy pic>
> DRAGjet


Awwwwwww, isn't that cute! :wave:
(Or is it "AaaarrrrrGH! hurry hurry hurry! )


----------



## Dragula

Thought you would like it Joe!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula

Yet another orange gasser 55..
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53

That one needs to be in a race somewhere.............hint... hint....:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

55's I hope to get done soon


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Tom, I guess you took my advice and had a talk with the boys. Looks like the shop is busy!!! I'm liking that purple 55 and the candy red with flames. You got any more of them flip flop 55's??? Back to the shop...RM


----------



## mopar78

Tom,nice 55s.You trying to give Dan ideas for more dash 55s?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*The Replacements*

Well, last week was a touch one back at the shop. The boys had the flu, so I called Manpower and they sent over some replacements. Although not professional, they pulled off this 55 build. AFX 55, metallic red/blue combination, running a ProStreet motor, Hot Wheels rims, and Aurora window tint. I kinda hate to let em go!!!...The shop boys should be back soon...RM


----------



## tjd241

*Randy... that's a 55 ???*

Funny... It looks like a million... nd :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Killer car! I love the radiused rear wheel wells! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Randy,I NEED THAT CAR.I NEED A FIX.TEMPATURE'S RISING.COLD TURKEY. TOM


----------



## Bill Hall

Now that wouldnt have been my first choice for a two tone...but I love it!

Better keep the "Rat Pack" on retainer.


----------



## WesJY

RM,

dang thats a nice looking 55 chevy!! metallic red/blue paint - what brand do you use? do you use rattle can or airbrush? 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks gang!!! Wes, this one started out with an airbrush on the colors, Bottle paint - Model Master Stop Light Red Metallic and Boyd's True Blue Pearl. I cut the bottle paint with some Automotive enamel thinner I had, so it would go through the airbrush. After a couple of days drying, I cleared it with Testors High Gloss Enamel. The red is a little bright in the picture. Looks better with the naked eye, appears darker. But that's just me...RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks gang!!! Wes, this one started out with an airbrush on the colors, Bottle paint - Model Master Stop Light Red Metallic and Boyd's True Blue Pearl. I cut the bottle paint with some Automotive enamel thinner I had, so it would go through the airbrush. After a couple of days drying, I cleared it with Testors High Gloss Enamel. The red is a little bright in the picture. Looks better with the naked eye, appears darker. But that's just me...RM


dang.. thats cool. i need to learn how to use airbrush one day. i am the rattle can guy. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> dang.. thats cool. i need to learn how to use airbrush one day. i am the rattle can guy.
> 
> Wes


Wes,

I was going through the garage tonight and found a bunch of can paint that I have had for a long time...nice colors....gonna try the can...just because I can...when Nebraska can....get warmed up...then I can paint with a can.

Everyone always keeps talking about painting with cans here so, I just want to see If I can...can...can...can...can...Phssssssssssssssssssssssssssssh!

Bob..."can"...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> I was going through the garage tonight and found a bunch of can paint that I have had for a long time...nice colors....gonna try the can...just because I can...when Nebraska can....get warmed up...then I can paint with a can.
> 
> Everyone always keeps talking about painting with cans here so, I just want to see If I can...can...can...can...can...Phssssssssssssssssssssssssssssh!
> 
> Bob..."can"...zilla


:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Dragula

Yet another gasser ala DRAGjet!
DRAGjet


----------



## tomhocars

Nice stuff Chris


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes them headers!!!


----------



## dlw

More Afx '55's:


----------



## Dragula

Another 55!This is one of the kits Dan sent me,Thanks Dan!!:wave:
DRAGjet


----------



## gear buster

*the Blue*

Drag,

What for Blue is that? I likes..Lots of sparkle.
That is one sweet looker with the scallops..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Dats a purdy car!

HT colors too...even better!


----------



## Dragula

House of Kolors Cobalt blue,Tangelo pearl flames.
DRAGjet


----------



## Moparaz

just love that 55 on #163


----------



## WesJY

Dragula said:


> Another 55!This is one of the kits Dan sent me,Thanks Dan!!:wave:
> DRAGjet


really love that cobalt blue color!!!

Wes


----------



## Dragula

Got your cars today Wes.
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch

*Hooters 55...yeah!*

AW orange 55 all decaled up and finished in Future is all shinney like a fresh wax job! 

Did the spring thing on the front axle to keep these tires centered and free spinning. HTERS!!




























The rims on the MM 55s are ho-models new ones that come in all colors.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hooters and a 55, what else could a man ask for!!! Way to go Bob...you got it all...zilla!!! I need to find some more stickers!!! ... RM


----------



## JordanZ870

way cool BOB! Randy knows what he is talking about. (pass the wings, please!)


----------



## WesJY

bob! yyeeaahhh babby those are nice HOOTERS cars!!!!! whoooooooo :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Needed bigger rear tires....spin, spin, spin...*

Thanks guys.  

Just wanted to add that before going to race with some local slot car friends today, I put this Hooters 55 on my track to run it....spin, spin, spin....I had to throw some larger rear BudHobbies Orange T-Jet tires on these RRR rims to get it to move.

Will post pics here later...Oooooh and had a blast racing and trading stuff in Iowa today. Have been trying to hook up with these 3 guys for a while now to race but, something always came up were I couldn't make it...not this time. 










Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*huhhuhhuhhuh....*

huhhuhhuh.... he said 55 hooters.... huhuhuhuhuh !


----------



## win43

tjd241 said:


> huhhuhhuh.... he said 55 hooters.... huhuhuhuhuh !


Too funny. Great cars Bob.


----------



## bobhch

*My thread so, my Rules...NOW 55,56,57 Chevy only!!*

When this car drove by I ran to catch up to it ( I don't run much anymore ) and started clicking my Sony Mavica Floppy Disc camera like mad.

Check this out Wes & Tom....I figured of all people you guys would like this one. Oh sure some others here might like it also?  ME,ME,ME :woohoo:





































this last picture tells it all...yeah HEMI sorry I didn't get a picture with the hood open as I was just to busy drooling at this point










This thing just blew me away. This same guy had a Superbird done up like a warplane but, I didn't have my camera with me when we found it. Dang  All the cars were put into different streets according to their class they were in to be judged. They went by years of cars (not make or models) and had a stock or custom class for each year also. 

Bob...This is now 55, 56, 57 Chevy thread...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

You guys just love your gasser's!!!! Here's how to drive a 57!!!!


----------



## RC 18 MT

bobhch said:


>


That is one nice car!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for bringing this one back up to the surface Bob!! This is just another reason for me to drag my butt to the bench and get back to work!! 

Here's one from the wayback machine...










I have recently acquired a handful of 55 chebbie convertibles and picked up a few long lost tips after reading through this thread.. Thanks for the rag top boot tip. It'll be the first thing I do!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> When this car drove by I ran to catch up to it ( I don't run much anymore ) and started clicking my Sony Mavica Floppy Disc camera like mad.
> 
> Check this out Wes & Tom....I figured of all people you guys would like this one. Oh sure some others here might like it also?  ME,ME,ME :woohoo:
> 
> this last picture tells it all...yeah HEMI sorry I didn't get a picture with the hood open as I was just to busy drooling at this point[/size]
> 
> This thing just blew me away. This same guy had a Superbird done up like a warplane but, I didn't have my camera with me when we found it. Dang  All the cars were put into different streets according to their class they were in to be judged. They went by years of cars (not make or models) and had a stock or custom class for each year also.
> 
> Bob...This is now 55, 56, 57 Chevy thread...zilla





wow! hemi in 55 or 56 chevy ... i like the color and all!! speaking of superbird - thats weird i did see one done up as warplane with teeth on sides - same thing with me i didnt have camera with me or it broke - cant remember! i dont mind seeing it again!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Thanks for bringing this one back up to the surface Bob!! This is just another reason for me to drag my butt to the bench and get back to work!!
> 
> Here's one from the wayback machine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently acquired a handful of 55 chebbie convertibles and picked up a few long lost tips after reading through this thread.. Thanks for the rag top boot tip. It'll be the first thing I do!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


sweet job lowering it!!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Cool 55 slotcarman12078. Low is good!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

*'55s from the movies*

i can't believe i didn't post these when this thread started (though i'm sure i posted them other times...)























































--rick

edit: yeah i know the GTO is the wrong year... lol


----------



## bobhch

*Holy Cow!*

Great post everyone! So many kewl pictures and hope this thing stays around for a while again.

55,56, or 57 now....Turbo Charging this thread lol. I have a some Bad Dawg bodies like that 57 Kewi....just need to find some time here soon and paint one up. 

Wes this silver Hemi Chevy is a 55. 56 has square front turnsignals. I have a 56 Nomad from Alpfa that needs to get done also. It is sitting on my basement workbench but, needs to get Phssssssssssssssssshed.

U-Joe you go,go,go....yeah!

rick,

I have never seen these pics before. 2 lane blacktop is a classic and have it on VHS someplace. American Graffiti cars look AWESUM also.

Bob...327,350, 400, 454 etc...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Wes this silver Hemi Chevy is a 55. 56 has square front turnsignals. I have a 56 Nomad from Alpfa that needs to get done also. It is sitting on my basement workbench but, needs to get Phssssssssssssssssshed.
> 
> 
> Bob...327,350, 400, 454 etc...zilla


ahhhh i see it.. 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> Here's one from the wayback machine...


I like this waybach machine you speak of!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

ParkRNDL said:


> i can't believe i didn't post these when this thread started (though i'm sure i posted them other times...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --rick
> 
> edit: yeah i know the GTO is the wrong year... lol


Good looking movie cars!!!! Love them 55's!!! ... RM


----------



## DesertSlot

I decided to get some 55's. I can't wait til they get here! You guys all have some very sweet examples! (BTW, Love that Judge.)


----------



## kiwidave

Finally got the wheels for my 55. Love the Purple/white 55 slotcarman12078. Gotta love the movie cars as well.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks, KD!! That purple/white is a tjet powered Dash 55. Nothing fancy, just a little post trimming and a set of slippery Vincents.. Nothing compared to your beauty of a 55!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Good window color choice...clear blue is perfect!*

kiwi that 55 is on FIRE! hOT, hOT, hOT.........oUCH!










Bob...Is it just me or does that purple 55 just keep getting lower?  ...zilla


----------



## Homer-j.

My 55's in 1:32 scale:














































Homer


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, those are beautiful!!! Them large scale cars do have the details!!! Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. Deep breaths, Tom, but don't hyperventilate!! Drink plenty of fluids so you don't dehydrate while looking at these!!! ( Tom is our 55 Chevy nut, Homer! ):lol:


----------



## kiwidave

Great looking cars Homer-j. The 55 cop car has me thinking!!!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

kiwidave said:


> Great looking cars Homer-j. The 55 cop car has me thinking!!!!!!


And the black on yellow..... in HO scale....yeah....Gonna DO it!

Great cars!:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Need 55 bodies NOW!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm gonna make you think even harder KD!!! Last year with our Christmas exchange Tom S. donated a 55 body to everyone that participated. Hilltop sent me a sweet cop car flasher chassis to tinker with. I did a little addition and subtraction and came up with this!!



















You just have to be careful matching up the lights to the roof when you drill it. I painted the bulbs on the chassis red with nail polish if I recall correctly. It's currently assigned to security duty at Joez's house to ward off any potential slot car thefts!! :lol:


----------



## hoforu

Hi Bob and everybody here.Im sorta new here,but i have been checking this site out for a while now.Best site out there.Hey Bob Zilla,I have a few 55 chevys to post.Could someone tell me how to post a few pictures.Maybe they won't allow me to.This is only my 2nd message that i sent on here.Any help would be greatful,Thanks,Bob Demko,hoforu.


----------



## hoforu

*Posting photos?*

Hi Bob and everyone here.I'm sorta new here at this best site on the web.I have a few pictures of some 55 chevys that i would like to post.Could someone tell me how to post a few?Maybe they wont allow me to.This is only my second message that i sent on here.I hope i'm sending this one at the right place.Any help would be greatful.Thanks again,I will be looking foward to talking to all of you.The best Forum around for HO's.Thanks,Bob Demko"hoforu".


----------



## JordanZ870

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm gonna make you think even harder KD!!! Last year with our Christmas exchange Tom S. donated a 55 body to everyone that participated. Hilltop sent me a sweet cop car flasher chassis to tinker with. I did a little addition and subtraction and came up with this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to be careful matching up the lights to the roof when you drill it. I painted the bulbs on the chassis red with nail polish if I recall correctly. It's currently assigned to security duty at Joez's house to ward off any potential slot car thefts!! :lol:


I am pleased to say that this 55 Interceptor makes very cool and regular laps while on patrol. The blinky lights have been a cool added bonus as it even keeps the cats off of the track surface. They see it coming and git! Thanks again for such a sweet car, Ujoe!:thumbsup:


----------



## desototjets

Cool 55's Homer-j.

Do you have a source for the 1/32 scale 55 body?


----------



## Bill Hall

Thanx for the refreshing blast Homer J!

Flat out gorgeous stuff!


----------



## Homer-j.

desototjets said:


> Do you have a source for the 1/32 scale 55 body?


The Bel Air is a Revell Snaptite Body.










The one-fifty is a resin cast i made. 










Homer


----------



## bobhch

*Welcome....*



hoforu said:


> Hi Bob and everybody here.Im sorta new here,but i have been checking this site out for a while now.Best site out there.Hey Bob Zilla,I have a few 55 chevys to post.Could someone tell me how to post a few pictures.Maybe they won't allow me to.This is only my 2nd message that i sent on here.Any help would be greatful,Thanks,Bob Demko,hoforu.


Hey hoforu,

Wish I would have thought of a name like that...ho-otersforme. Glad to have you aboard hoforu! :hat: This place ROCKS!!

Anyways when you are typing your reply scroll down to "manage attatchments" and click on it to post pics.

Also you can go to www.photobucket.com for FREE and get 1000 free picture post. After you have loaded a picture into photobucket you put your arrow over the picture and then some HTML will show up....cut and past the last (I believe it is the forth) one and that will allow you to paste it in to your posting here on HT.

If you have any questions feel free to PM me and will be glad to help you out. 

A hint for everyone who wants to post several pictures at a time on HT is to name your pictures like this....EXAMPLE: bob1, bob2, bob3, bob4 ....then you can just paste your HTML link over and over and just go back and change the # in your HTML to get a bunch of pictures up FAST.


----------



## bobhch

*1/32 scale is great!!!*

Hey glad to see you posting up some 1/32 55s here Homer! 

I used to have a bunch of Eldon 1/32 cars and track but, had to chose between one or the other because, I was going broke trying to do both. There are many neat 1/32 slot car custom opportunities...Sweet pics!

The reason I picked "ho" slots was simple. Smaller, less room & all the cool ho customizers here on HT to build with. It was an easy decision to make. :hat::hat:

Bob...could have easily been a 1/32 guy now...zilla


----------



## desototjets

Thanks!


----------



## videojimmy

This thread just gets better and better .... an amazing display of talent!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Homer-j. said:


>


Nice 55's Hom-J !!! I gotta go with this one for some reason, must be the color...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


>


How'd I miss this one??? The light system looks like it worked out!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: "Car 54, Where are you???" an old TV show possibly??? RM


----------



## A/FX Nut

Here's a couple I've done. The 55 Nomad is a 57 Nomad and 55 Sedan kit bashed into a 55 Nomad. Both bodies were original Aurora A/FXs. The '55 Bel-Air is a body I aquired at the show. Had to fill in a hole on the passenger side door. Added a blower and wheelie bar to the back of the chassis.


----------



## bobhch

A/FX NUT,

That is some fine 55 slot car custom work there! Thanks for posting them up!

Bob...55 Chevies forever...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice work. Love the color on the Nomad.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Thank you for the compliment Bob...55 Chevies forever...zilla.

The Nomad is how I hoped Autoworld would've done it. I hated cutting up those bodies. They both were in good shape, minus the chrome and glass. 

I have a resin molding kit and will be copying my Aurora 57' Bel-Air Sedan and maybe the 55' Nomad also. Got to get my broken finger healed first.

Randy.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those are some cool 55's :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes that Nomad conversion myself. Always wanted to try, may have to after seeing this!!! RM
P.S. The flamed one looks good tooooo!!!


----------



## mfinger1

*BadMan*








[/IMG]


----------



## win43

*You never said it had to be car ......*

:wave: Here's a 55 Chevy Pick-Up. It's a MEV body with white rims and the Toneau cover painted white.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice badman mfinger!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

And that MEV pickup is cool Jerry!!! Shiney!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a "bad" Badman 55!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Always liking the trucks, especially red!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Heres a few!


----------



## mfinger1

thanks, need a better camera :freak:

-Mike


----------



## win43

*another truck .......*

55 Chevy Suburban  This lime green beauty decided to go off "In Search Of". Another body by MEV.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool UFO panel truck Jerry!!! I noticed the sticker "I Believe", I'm sure you've seen several UFO's before . How high do you need to get, to see em???  Like with the add on's, that's some good advertising space...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Likes them 55's RZ :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like that background action shot too!!! RM


----------



## Marty

There are some VERY KOOL 55's in this thread!!!

Here is a 1/32 I built several years ago. It has an EJ's repro of the Revell aluminum chassis inder it. I went with a full interior (minus the cut-out for the chassis and motor). As you can see it has seen some rough driving in the past. The sink hole in the trunk is from the glue I used to attach the rear chassis mounting post! I painted the car and a couple days later I had this sink hole appear. I didn't feel like stripping the paint off, filling in the hole, and repainting.










Here is most of my collection of HO 55's. I have the Stars & Stripes Dash ones and some of the MM including the flamed ones.










Marty


----------



## Marty

I shoulda looked in the race case:










Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

More cool 55's!!! I see some of those rare breads in there :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Hey Marty, Put a chrome cap on that trunk, instant fuel cell, like the Vettes. Just a thought, or fill the hole, add your favorite sponsor decal to cover up. I use decals a lot!!!...RM


----------



## kiwidave

All cool stuff. Nice collection Marty! Win, I like the little red pick up.


----------



## Marty

Thanks kiwidave!

Anybody else besides me think the roof on the MM 55's is too long? It looks more like a Checker Cab.

MOO

Marty


----------



## win43

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm sure you've seen several UFO's before . How high do you need to get, to see em???...RM


Actually i've only seen one and I was sober, straight , etc. :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Almost forgot about this thread. Here's one the boys worked up. Went ahead and cut a hole in the top of the 55 to fit RF. Also cut out a hole for the engine. Just adds a little more of a 3D look. Engine and headers are from one of the Tooned Camaros. Bob...he's got lots of cool stuff...zilla sent me the Rat Fink a while back. I always liked the Cartoons magazine characters. Hope you guys like this one...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Would love to see a real 55 done like this...NAPA baseball cap move over ...*

Hilltop a Rat pop,

Love these 55 custom slot pictures doing a Wheel Stand and Cartoons Magazines from days gone by also. 
This looks like it came right from the pages of that Magazine...Far Out!



Marty said:


> Thanks kiwidave!
> 
> Anybody else besides me think the roof on the MM 55's is too long? It looks more like a Checker Cab.
> 
> MOO
> 
> Marty


Marty now that you mention it...but, still love the MM 55s.
Nice lot of 55s you have. The AFX flamed ones have always aluded me because, of the price. Maybee some day. Lucky!!

Win,

Love those trucks...Alien Cadivers with matching rims is fun to look at along with that Pick-me-up.

Bob...that has lots of Rat-a-tude...zilla


----------



## Marty

PERFECT!!

Marty


Hilltop Raceway said:


> Almost forgot about this thread. Here's one the boys worked up. Went ahead and cut a hole in the top of the 55 to fit RF. Also cut out a hole for the engine. Just adds a little more of a 3D look. Engine and headers are from one of the Tooned Camaros. Bob...he's got lots of cool stuff...zilla sent me the Rat Fink a while back. I always liked the Cartoons magazine characters. Hope you guys like this one...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks Randy!!! I was thinking it was time to get a new background image on my puter!! And the wheelie shot is perfect!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Marty, that is one sweet collection of 55's!!! I agree the roof on MM's looks kinda long. Gotta love 'em still though! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Jerry, they're out there...somewhere.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

SWEET!!!!!!!

Hold the mayo please............ :freak::lol:


----------



## bobhch

*I opened up a couple of packages tonight...WOAAAAAAH!*

OMG.....................I have a few more Rats so, watch out buddy one might be headed your way (again) soon.










Rat Finks like orange cars ( hint, hint)...Thank You soooooooooooo much!!
This R.F. is going to eat us out of house and home. 
He just keeps asking for more Cheeseburgers, fries and Sodas. Chomp, Chomp, Glug, Glug. :woohoo:

Bob...didn't see this coming...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> OMG.....................I have a few more Rats so, watch out buddy one might be headed your way (again) soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat Finks like orange cars ( hint, hint)...Thank You soooooooooooo much!!
> This R.F. is going to eat us out of house and home.
> He just keeps asking for more Cheeseburgers, fries and Sodas. Chomp, Chomp, Glug, Glug. :woohoo:
> 
> Bob...didn't see this coming...zilla


Sweet GIFT!! MAN!!! 

Wes


----------



## mahorsc

here 1 i raced at mopar mountain


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Turned out great! Now do one with a jet black 55.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Black in Black...*



roadrner said:


> Randy,
> Turned out great! Now do one with a jet black 55.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Yeah cut up one of your extra AFX Black ones with Yellow Flames. 



mahorsc said:


> here 1 i raced at mopar mountain


mahorsc,

Gotta be fun to race a 55...yeah!

Bob...Running the wheels off of it...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

No one building 55's?????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

There'll be some more, they just come in phases...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Initiate Phase #1 ( CHECK ) back up all power supplies & hit main thrusters ( CHECK )*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> There'll be some more, they just come in phases...RM


Yeah Kiwi this is phase #1: Remind people on HT to build more 55 Chevy builds.

Bob...O.K...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have a special one in the line up. I just have to get to it...


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Yeah Kiwi this is phase #1: Remind people on HT to build more 55 Chevy builds.
> 
> Bob...O.K...zilla


NONONO!!! scratch that!! remind people on HT to build more MOPAR builds!! 

Wes


----------



## kcl

How about a dirt 55

kcl


----------



## bobhch

kcl said:


> How about a dirt 55
> 
> kcl


That is a fun run there kcl,

Bruce was making something simular to this a little while back. He is Traxs slot car bodies but, don't know if he is going ALL THE WAY?

Would love to see a bunch of 55s run on a dirt track. I am only 45 so they were all Camaros when I was growing up mostly.

Bob...There are lots of 55s to chop up out there now...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Nice one kcl... Gotta love a dirty one. :hat:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes that yellar dirt tracker!!! And it's a 55!!! RM


----------



## tomhocars

55 looks good.I have a few 55's in my collection.Tom Stumpf


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

G3R 55's!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice!thay must go like he77!


----------



## tjd241

*Gasser stance...*

... It's workin for me once you have the pipes there like the orange '55. :thumbsup: nd



RiderZ said:


> G3R 55's!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Hey RiderZ,

What a nice way to fly..........................................zoom baby!

Bob...55s forever...zilla


----------



## tomhocars

I guess I just like them


----------



## slotnewbie69

holy moly,it must have taken awhile to get em all on the track!


----------



## bobhch

*And the 55 is in the lead with 55 coming up fast from the rear...*



slotnewbie69 said:


> holy moly,it must have taken awhile to get em all on the track!


Heck slotnewbie this is how Tom races cars. He powers all his 55s up at once and the lights all dim in the neighborhood.

Bob...dats alot of 55s Tom...zilla


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I started these yeas ago and they are still works in progress.


















And a 57 I bought at Parsippany awhile back also.









Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tomhocars said:


> I guess I just like them




Unbelievable Tom.


----------



## videojimmy

yeah, Tom likes the 55's.

Amazing collection!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

videojimmy said:


> yeah, Tom likes the 55's.
> 
> Amazing collection!


You have to really see all his collection, It's unbelievable. Really!


----------



## plymouth71

*speaking of 55's*

Anyone got a body cheap? Even broken posts would be fine. Living up in Canada, Dash won't deal with me (over e-bay anyhow) and I wanna replicate my Dad's old ride for my son.


----------



## 706hemi

*The legend of the blue bottle*

Had to hunt this thread down! This is the car i tried to finish for farthers day, dediate this build to a mentor of mine, Charles Carpenter, the first to attach nitrous to a big mountain motor, just a shame its was a Chevy (i jest of course!!). With out doubt the most work i put in to any slot car i got a lot of the detail ideas form the Caddy Pro Mod pick up i built for the HT die-cast comp, it features full cage, nitrous bottle, detail motor inc twin 1050 dominators, msd distributor and plug leads, its sitting on a Tomy Mega-G chassis so it will hopefully it will be show and GO! all parts sit nice and tight so they won't flap about on a full power pass! I'll run a couple more pictures on my lil' hemi shop thread, 

by the way, unlucky in the football (soccer!!) tonight, i was rootin' for you guyz!














































enjoy ya'll

take it easy
tony


----------



## bobhch

*Wholey Smokes...........Vrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooooom!!!*

Tony,

Super-de-dupper detail on this NOS powered Charles Carpenter 55!!

Bob...the doors even open to let the burn-out smoke clear...zilla


----------



## WesJY

WHOOOAA!!!  

Thats one bad a$$ car!! Awesome job on paint, details and decals!!!! WOW!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I do believe I just heard Tom S pass out!!!!! Tom!!! Wake up!!! Someone get some smelling salts!!!! 

My god Tony!!!! You've topped the Caddy duo big time!!!! Unbelievable!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

706hemi said:


> Had to hunt this thread down! This is the car i tried to finish for farthers day, dediate this build to a mentor of mine, Charles Carpenter, the first to attach nitrous to a big mountain motor, just a shame its was a Chevy (i jest of course!!). With out doubt the most work i put in to any slot car i got a lot of the detail ideas form the Caddy Pro Mod pick up i built for the HT die-cast comp, it features full cage, nitrous bottle, detail motor inc twin 1050 dominators, msd distributor and plug leads, its sitting on a Tomy Mega-G chassis so it will hopefully it will be show and GO! all parts sit nice and tight so they won't flap about on a full power pass! I'll run a couple more pictures on my lil' hemi shop thread,
> 
> by the way, unlucky in the football (soccer!!) tonight, i was rootin' for you guyz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy ya'll
> 
> take it easy
> tony


holy frijoles!!!thats a beaut!great job tony!


----------



## tomhocars

OK OK I'm alright,I'm alright.I'll be ok.Charles Carpenter was one of my favorites.Tony you did a great.You should change your screen name to 572 BB


----------



## kiwidave

Thank God Tom's ok!! Tony, that car is just amazing! Carbs,leads,headers,roll cage,decals, love the front wheels. Wow!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is one nice piece (well, a bunch of pieces) of machinery!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's a lot of detail work, but man that looks good, love the lift off front end and all the extras. This slotcar building is getting serious!!! RM


----------



## 706hemi

thanks for the coments, i was hoping you guys were gonna like it, yeah, i'd seen from your photo shoot pictures on the collection thread that you were a bit of a 55 fan tom (slight understatement!) i'm afraid there to much Ford in me to switch to 572BB, i can't be turned to the darkside!

whats next for a single model thread?

take it easy
tony


----------



## tomhocars

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/55 ttb/?albumview=slideshow. This is the 55 that keeps me busy and broke.When you get into photobucket click rverse on slideshow.Thanks Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's getting there Tom!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Tom you 55 is getting the Full Treatment...Way Cool!!*

Who Ever thought of this 55 thread was a Pure Genious. :hat: 55 :hat:

Bob...pure...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Thanks for sharing Tom...been looking forward to it!

I especially enjoyed the gooey chem-strip portion of the program...all gobbed on the tires and yer shoes too no doubt...hahahahahaha!


----------



## 706hemi

nice slide show tom, thats a BIG project, i like the wheel choice too, looking foward to the final piece, is there an eta or is that a question you like to avoid?!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Tom, I guess I need to do a drive by and see where your at. My freaking sheet metal guy is missing in action. Mine is tying up my garage!!!

Let me know if you will be around this weekend bro.


----------



## tomhocars

Thanks for the comments.Bill,I didn't use chemicals,thats actually baking soda from the soda blaster in my yard.Hemi,I wish I knew.I'd like to say a few months but You know how orojects go.Joe,I dont know what I,m doing in 5 minutes.Just call me.


----------



## bobhch

CTSV OWNER said:


> I started these yeas ago and they are still works in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a 57 I bought at Parsippany awhile back also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


These works in progress are Awesum Dave!!


----------



## tomjet

*Two-Lane Blacktop 55 Chevy*

*My customized "TLB 55" based on MM Body.*


----------



## tomhocars

Look good.There is no such thing as a bad 55 Chevy.


----------



## tomjet

Thanks for the comments.
I like your custom 55 collection. Amazing!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool re-creation of a great car!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: The movie was kinda a cheesy/funny when you go back and watch it again, but for it's day, well... The 55 was killer, so is yours!!! ... RM


----------



## bobhch

tomjet,

2 lane blacktop is a fun show from the 70s and that is a great reproduction of the 55 in the Movie in ho scale!! Real nice work man. 

Bob...have it on VHS...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> tomjet,
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...have it on VHS...zilla


??? VHS ??? RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> ??? VHS ??? RM


Ouch!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

tomjet - thats one cool looking 55 chevy! i saw that movie on tv other day it was cool!

Wes


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
I'm late to this thread, but finally took some pics of the few 55's I have. Here are my T Jets





























More to come!
Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Gang
Heres my A/FX - JL chassis 55's.














































Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

More 55's














































Well, there all the '55s that are living in my slot car "hauler". I'm sure there are more out in the slot garage................somewhere. Hope ya like them.

Larry


----------



## WesJY

Larry - sweet chevys ! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Wes
Thanks for the kind words. I cant compete with Randy or Tom, but I do have a few 55's.

Larry


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool stuff Larry! :thumbsup:

This one won't win a beauty pageant but it might win the B Main.


----------



## bobhch

Larry,

Hey thanks for keeping this 55 show alive! Nice rides man!

Seeing your 55 with the numbers 55 has me thinking I need to make a 55 like that too someday....Real Neat Idea!

Bob...Doba your 54 55 is great...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Zilla
The pink #55 is my wifes fairgrounds racer. Thanks for the kind words!

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi 'doba
Your #54 looks perfect!, looks like it had a few rough nites at Hales Corners!


Larry


----------



## mfinger1

*Gasser Wars*

took some pics of my Badman '55
MM body mod TO chassis
ole' school gasser wars! Lyons forever!


----------



## bobhch

Those are 2 cool cars mfinger1,

That is a great picture.......Vrooooooooom, Vroooooooooom, Screeeeatch! Go Lyons! :thumbsup:

I still have a MM yellow body waiting for some BADMAN decals and detail sitting in the wings. 

The last one I made was a ND MAN version and like the red headlight idea. Can I steal that from yah when it comes time to build mine?

Bob...Hey Santa I'm Bad...zilla


----------



## tomhocars

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Wes
> Thanks for the kind words. I cant compete with Randy or Tom, but I do have a few 55's.
> 
> Larry


Larry.It's my obsession.Everyone's is different.You have to start somewhere.That's why I appreciate everyones collection.


----------



## hammer1970

*my baby*


----------



## Thunderbolt1

Mfinger1, where dd you get that WILLYS ?


----------



## bobhch

hammer1970,

Hey run the wheels off of those Chevys..........55 doin' some air time!! 



Thunderbolt1 said:


> Mfinger1, where dd you get that WILLYS ?


I don't know but, here is a larger picture of it...










You may want to PM Mfinger1 or see if he has an E-Mail available as he has not posted here for a while.

Bz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm about 99.9% sure that's a Mead Bros. I got a couple of em. Wouldn't just know it, it's painted yellow...RM


----------



## Thunderbolt1

WOW :thumbsup: That sure is a nice looking Willys ! Not surprised to see it in Yellow though. Mead Bros ? I guess you just have to lurk the bay to find their bodies now.

Bobhch, thanks for the info, I'll give him a try.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You just missed one of them in swap and sell....


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Cool Daddy's '55 Nomad*

Adding a bit of " diversity " to the '55 Chevy mix is this pink '55 Nomad.It is mounted on a AW Xtraction chassis with magenta painted wheels & SlotRod65 Decals.I got the Body from ebay from tailightsfade.Good Runner !!



Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice looking nomad Neal!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

That's really COOL DADDY!


----------



## fordcowboy

Check this out - This is a car that Clyde O Mite made for me. There's a hole cut in the hood, it has a velocity stack motor & the hood opens. It's cool.
--Fordcowboy


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mean set up!! Great job with the headers, and the hood cut!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup: great Clyde-O-Mite car !!



Neal:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool 55!!! Has the old school Gasser look to it. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## clydeomite

Hey Kowboy:
Nice job with the new wheels and fixin the hood that dislodged in transit.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bobhch

*55..............Nice Classic Dragster!!*

55.............Nice one Clyde & Cowboy!

Bob...opening hood, hole in hood, rim and tires :thumbsup::thumbsup:...zilla


----------



## micyou03

Here's an HO 55 Chevy



















I no longer own it though.


----------



## win43

WOW I thought this thread died. Glad to see some new Chevys.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

fordcowboy said:


> Check this out - This is a car that Clyde O Mite made for me. There's a hole cut in the hood, it has a velocity stack motor & the hood opens. It's cool.
> --Fordcowboy


Nice ride Lendell but you may wanna change that split rear tire before doing any high speed driving. You don't need your insurance increasing!!


----------



## Reaper

Joe Furuli's '55


----------



## Reaper

Stocker (yeah, yeah, I know... the number on the roof is facing the wrong way)


----------



## win43

Sweeet looking Chevy :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Look like that flex-track is a little bumpy to ride on :freak:


----------



## bobhch

win43 said:


> Sweeet looking Chevy :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Look like that flex-track is a little bumpy to ride on :freak:


Yeah that 55 is a great looking racer...

Jerry,

Just have Rich paint that track brown and it will be perfect. :woohoo:

Bob...55s forever...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmmm Rich + Flex Track + Clay = ? :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*You can never have enough 55s*

Here is a screw on Dash 55 body that got painted black, decaled and then clear coated for some fun t-jet driving!! :roll:

The rims are rrr painted up gold with some PVT tires in the rear. 

The engine is from the Purple AW Impala and decals are by slotrod65 and rrr. 







This goes in the 55 -57 Chevy display case!!

Bob...Johnny 5 is alive...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Bobzilla - That's one MEAN looking Chevy! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> Bobzilla - That's one MEAN looking Chevy!
> 
> Wes


Thanks man.

I think the A/GS is wrong though...doh? 

What would be the correct ?/? for a blown 55?

Is A/GS for like altered 30s style cars?

Lucky for me removing paint and repainting is right up my alley.

a Gold version with Black rims crosses my mind for another 55 build to go with a black one........
Vroooooooooooooooom, Vroooooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch!!

Bob...third time could be a charm...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

A/GS is a mystery to me... I usually skip decals like that because I'm 99% sure to get the class wrong!! 55 looks great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TomH

the A and the G stand for: A is large displacement like a 427. the G stands for gas and the S is for supercharged. so A Gas Supercharged. Later when they started fooling around with the wheelbases, came A/FX the A again for big Cubes, FX Factory eXperimental.


----------



## Gear Head

Sweeeeet fiddy five!


----------



## bobhch

TomH said:


> the A and the G stand for: A is large displacement like a 427. the G stands for gas and the S is for supercharged. so A Gas Supercharged. Later when they started fooling around with the wheelbases, came A/FX the A again for big Cubes, FX Factory eXperimental.


Thanks TomH for that information,

So are you saying if I changed the 327 on the hood to 427 that this would be correct?

I have black paint and #4 decals to match!!!!! 

Bob...back in black...zilla


----------



## tomhocars

Bob,The designation depends on the weight to cubic inches. A car with a 427 and a supercharger wouid be in A/GS and the same weight car with a 327 would be in B/GS.NHRA changed some of the weight factors oner the years.Here is what they used in the mid and late sixties Nice 55 .You know I wouldn't miss that.


A/GS
6.00 to 8.99 lbs. per cubic inch

B/GS
9.00 to 12.59 lbs. per cubic inch 

C/GS
12.60 or more lbs. per cubic inch


Unsupercharged classes:

A/Gas
5.00 to 8.99 lbs. per cubic inch

B/Gas
9.00 to 10.49 lbs. per cubic inch

C/Gas
10.50 to 11.49 lbs. per cubic inch

D/Gas
11.50 to 12.99 lbs. per cubic inch

E/Gas
13.00 to 14.59 lbs. per cubic inch

F/Gas
14.60 or more lbs. per cubic inch

G/Gas
5.00 to 10.99 lbs. per cubic inch

H/Gas
11.00 or more lbs. per cubic inch

Tom'I never saw a 55 I didn't like' Stumpf


----------



## rholmesr

*Some '55 pix*

The locals have a '55 Chevy race every few months. Stock t-jet, superstock t-jet or magna-traction. Here's some 'field' photos. Nothin' too special but they do look pretty neat all together! :hat:

Note: Sometimes a '57 or two gets mixed in. See if you can spot them!!


----------



## tomhocars

The ultimate 55 Chevy battle started on Randy Matlocks,Back at the shop,page 56 towards the bottom.It was grerat fun.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A/GS

Doh!!! I thought it was "Awesome / Gorgeous Slotcar" ... RM


----------



## LDThomas

Don't touch it! It is awesome as it is and it looks just great. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

55's rule!


----------



## bobhch

LDThomas said:


> Don't touch it! It is awesome as it is and it looks just great. :thumbsup:


Hey LDT,

To late. This lil' easy fix is about all the time I have to work on slots right now with a camp out coming up this Saturday and Sunday. :hat:

It's going to be fun watching our 3rd Grade son Fletcher become a Webelos One Scout at this camp out!



Mr. Stumpf,

Thanks for the rundown on the drag classes. That helps out a lot!!

rholmesr,

That is so cool having a race of all 55s!! Tom Stumpf is going to have some wild and wacky dreams about this now...Go 55....Go, Go, Go.....FASTER!!!!!!!!

:woohoo:
:roll:
:woohoo:
:roll:

Bob...427 it is!!...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome 55 :thumbsup:, Bob & great acquisition of the Greg Gripe Dart! ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

A Couple of my '55s....

An old Ideal TCR Body, the sweet '55 Chevy #17. Like my other drifting Dirttrackers, this body was mounted on an old Tyco U-Turn chassis, this LWB body and chassis fit together perfectly and with a very low stance.

















FYI- I got this body off of ebay as a complete running TCR car for $3.99, but never intended to use the TCR chassis, which was in kinda sad shape anyway. So I stripped the chassis of it's motor and wheelsets and tossed it, and then proceeded to adapt the body to my tyco chassis. And the Result(IMHO) is Awesome !

The Gang took some pix from a Nostalgia Drag Race held at the local Dragstrip. Also, some close up pix of the (MM2) '55 Chebbie, which is a sleeper/SCREAMER(but ONLY in a straight line !).


----------



## bobhch

Ralph #3,

The U-Turn chassis are a blast to run and that 55 on that chassis makes it even that much better!! I bet it's hard to stop racing this one once you get started!!

You really tubbed this orange 55 out by slamming some wide tires inside the rear quarters like this...Neat!!

Super Cool Drag strip pics also...Vrooooooooooooooooom!!

Bob...Dirt Tracking, the Strip, to the street. It's all good!!...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ok, here's another '55 I own...








It's a rare, 40 year old, Original A/FX "Super Traction" '55 Chevy ! These cars were only found in special sets and sold individually- by Sears, in 1973 ONLY !


----------

